# Did Not F-Perm Challenge



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 17, 2021)

So I thought it would be funny if we did a FMC challenge with a twist: You have to end with an F-perm

EDIT: (origin of the idea:
https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/i...emes#Nobody_does_the_F_perm_.28August_2011.29)

I'll start

*Scramble: *U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 F' L D B U B U2 F L U2

u' R u D' L U L' u // XCROSS
U L' U' L2 // P2
U2 L' U' R U R' // P3
U' L U L' U2 L U' L' U L U' L' //P4
r U R' U R U' R' U' M U R U' R' // (FORGOT OLL, HAD TO IMPROVISE)
F' R U R' U' R' F R2 F U' R' U' R U F' R' // DID NOT F-PERM

NEXT: L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R' F2 R' U2 F2 U2 B' D' B' F L R U' R' B R'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 17, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R' F2 R' U2 F2 U2 B' D' B' F L R U' R' B R'



Like this?

(x' y') E R B2 F U F' // (6) FB
R' U' r' U r U2 R U r' // (9/15) SB
U2 M2' F R U R' U' F' // (8/23) CMLL
M' U M U M' U' M U2 M U2 M' // (11/34) LSE

The CMLL step is a lot easier because there are four possibilities for 2 corner swap.

NEXT : L2 U2 F2 R' U2 F2 R' F2 R B2 U2 F' D L2 F R D' B D' R D
—


----------



## ProStar (Jan 17, 2021)

A little late to the meme, are we?


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 17, 2021)

What are all the eyes up reactions for? Did I miss something?


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jan 18, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : L2 U2 F2 R' U2 F2 R' F2 R B2 U2 F' D L2 F R D' B D' R D
> —


z' y B u' M' F2 u // 2x2
R' r' U r2 y U F' L U2 F' L //223
F L F' L2 // EO
U2 L U' r' F r U' M' U2 M U M' U2 M L' U2 R U R' U2 L // L2P + forced COLL skip
M' U M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 // DID NOT F-PERM
49 STM

NEXT: F D' F2 U2 F L2 D F2 R U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L' D2 L' U


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 18, 2021)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> z' y B u' M' F2 u // 2x2
> R' r' U r2 y U F' L U2 F' L //223
> F L F' L2 // EO
> U2 L U' r' F r U' M' U2 M U M' U2 M L' U2 R U R' U2 L // L2P + forced COLL skip
> ...



x2 D l2 D F2 L D // CROSS
L' U2 L // P1
U' R' F R F' R U' R' // P2
L U' L' U L U L' // P3
y R' F R F' R U' R2 F R F' // P4
R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL
U // DID NOT F-PERM

NEXT: B R2 D2 F' D2 L2 B L2 F U2 B L' U' F' L' F' L' D' L'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jun 8, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> x2 D l2 D F2 L D // CROSS
> L' U2 L // P1
> U' R' F R F' R U' R' // P2
> L U' L' U L U L' // P3
> ...



What even is this thread lmao

Get to an F-Perm? Okaayy......

R F U' F' R B2 D B // EO + CO
U L2 B2 U F2 U' R2 // Blocks
U' B2 U' F D' R2 F' D2 F // Did Not F-Perm (26)

This must be a joke I don't understand. Is this from J-Perm's renaming the PLL's video? lol lol

Next: L' F B' D2 B2 L' U' B R2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 D L2 U R2 L2 B'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 8, 2021)

WoowyBaby said:


> What even is this thread lmao
> 
> This must be a joke I don't understand. Is this from J-Perm's renaming the PLL's video? lol lol


https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/i...emes#Nobody_does_the_F_perm_.28August_2011.29
it's a meme


----------



## RoundUpCubing (Jun 11, 2021)

Woaj your language bro


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 19, 2021)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: L' F B' D2 B2 L' U' B R2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 D L2 U R2 L2 B'


#threadbump
this seems fun

39 STM:
y x' //inspection
U2 R U2 F2 B' R2 //NMFBSS
U' R' U' R U' f R f' //LP
R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L U2 L2 //CMLL
M2 U' M' U' M U' M' U' M' E2 M E2 //DID NOT F-PERM

Next: F D' B L2 D B2 U' L2 B2 F2 D R2 D' B2 F D L B L U2 L


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 16, 2022)

Bump
z2//inspection
//6 bad edges
(U' D') B' L' U' R' F R F L D' (L' R2)//EO Cross
U R U R2' U2' R2 U' R'//1st pair into 2nd pair
D' L U L' D L U' L'//3rd pair
U2 L' U' L U2 L' U' L//4th pair
M2' U' M2' U' M U2' M2' U2' M U//DID NOT F PERM









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: F L U' B' U' D B2 U F U F U L' F L' D' F' D2 L F R B R F2 L


----------

